# Mop Sauce



## lovetosmoke (Feb 28, 2007)

I am looking for a good Mop Sauce to use.  Does anyone have any they would like to share.  I am not having luck finding one that I like.  I have not tried any from SMF. I am not having much luck finding them.


----------



## cajunsmoker (Feb 28, 2007)

It depends on what you are mopping.  Different meats require different mops/marinades/sprays......Lots of rules on mops, no vinegar on beef, lots of vinegar on pork, chicken should be sweet
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 .  If you get right to it, it's a personal choice thing


----------



## tonto1117 (Feb 28, 2007)

Here is a link to a marinade/mop sauce that Tulsa Jeff uses on brisket's: 

http://www.smoking-meat.com/brisket-smoke.html 

On ribs and butts I like to use a mixture of apple juice, jack daniels and EVOO(extra vigin olive oil) in a spray bottle.

I have a mop sauce that I use for brisket's but it has a very small amount of apple cider vinegar in it 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	











and seems to be a bit contraversal, but it works for me. Let me know if you would like it.


----------



## lovetosmoke (Feb 28, 2007)

I also would not mind trying your mop sauce if you don't mind.


----------



## tonto1117 (Feb 28, 2007)

Hear is the thread that has the mop sauce recipe in it. Also some great points of view on the benifits vs drawbacks of basting/mopping. 

I should also say that I only mop on the last 1/3 of the smoke, you want to make sure the bark is nice and set. 

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ead.php?t=3279


----------



## goat (Mar 1, 2007)

Sometimes I use 1/3 olive oil, 1/3 Worcestershire, and 1/3 lemon juice.  When doing this, I like to add some of the rub that I put on the meat to begin with.  You can always add a little dark beer or light beer or any beer.  Someone said "beer goes well with everything from heart aches to hot dogs".


----------

